# Ta-daaah!



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm sure you're all familiar with TA-DAAAH! Can you cite any specific works in which TA-DAAAH! occurs, usually as an ending?
The first one which comes to mind for me is the William Tell Overture.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In Beethoven's 2nd Symphony, TA-DAAAH! occurs right at the end. The front end, that is. ​


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Mozart, _Zauberflote,_ overture.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The opening of Paganini's Violin Concerto #1:




-------------


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The very end of Kalinnikov's 2nd symphony.
The end of Raff's 3rd symphony.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Pretty cool, eh?

Just hover your mouse over each image - you don't have to click anything - and you can "Ta-Da" to your heart's content -

https://www.pond5.com/sound-effects/1/ta-da.html


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Whichever one of the Liszt Hungarian Rhapsodies that's the famous one?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

CnC Bartok said:


> Whichever one of the Liszt Hungarian Rhapsodies that's the famous one?


End of Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2

TONS of Rossini operas will do that Ta-Da thing at the end of their slow sections before going into the faster sections. Barber of Seville is first one that comes to mind, then Semiramide.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Lots of Ta Daahs in Copland's Circus Music from the Red Pony Suite.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> End of Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2


umm...not really








I think he meant no.6?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't know which one I mean, they all induce yawns after a couple of minutes......

(No.2 btw, the start!)


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Satie pokes fun of "TA-DAH" at the end of Embryons Desséchés:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

rice said:


> umm...not really
> View attachment 125178
> 
> 
> I think he meant no.6?


I think he's right - it's not at the very end, but at the two bar prior to your image. Three TADAs.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

My fondest memory of ta-daaa is somewhere in Rossini's L'Italiana in Algeri.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Please do enlighten us, it's killing people obvious.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Not a TA-DAAAH but definitely the best DAAAH that I know of: the beginning of Beethovens 5th piano concerto. And if you listen closely you'll here one or two funny guys in the orchestra playing it as a TA-DAAAH.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Ta-daaah seems to work best as the root, can be applied to the 3rd, but doesn't translate as the 5th.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

rice said:


> umm...not really
> View attachment 125178
> 
> 
> I think he meant no.6?


there are 3 ta-daahs right before that

10:00


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> there are 3 ta-daahs right before that
> 
> 10:00


Yes I know those chords I often play this piece.
Don't think those count.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

What is the origin of Ta-daah? It might be traced back to a Gregorian chant tune.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The end of Berlioz's March to the Scaffold from the Symphonie Fantastique Ta-Das you to death. Which I guess it's supposed to do.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> The end of Berlioz's March to the Scaffold from the Symphonie Fantastique Ta-Das you to death. Which I guess it's supposed to do.


Funny thing. Till Eulenspiegel's neck-stretching is introduced with some great ta-das.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Hammerklavier, opening thereof:

Ta-Ta-Daah-Tiddle-om-pom (repeat)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Ta-Ta-Daah-Tiddle-om-pom (repeat)


Oh, shucks, I'm going to have a hard time hearing that from now on without giggling.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I was listening to Terry Riley's "In C" and suddenly it sounded like a series of short ta-dahs...ta dah, ta dah, ta dah, ta dah, etc.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Only ending I can think of that hasn't mentioned already is The Moldau, and perhaps Rite of Spring? Maybe not exatly ta-dahs, because both sounds in those pieces are of equal duration.

I can think of several openings, though: Barber of Seville overture is an obvious one, Finlandia is basically a reversed one (daaah-ta), the last movement of Capriccio Espagnol a triple one (tatataDAAAH)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I always heard this as a 'Ta-Daaah' moment


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Il barbieri di Siviglia.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> Please do enlighten us, it's killing people obvious.


It is killing me oblivious.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Each of the Ritual Dances in The Midsummer Marriage has ta-Dahs near the end to emphasize its upcoming conclusion.


----------



## Arrau1233 (Jun 12, 2020)

millionrainbows said:


> I'm sure you're all familiar with TA-DAAAH! Can you cite any specific works in which TA-DAAAH! occurs, usually as an ending?
> 
> Beethoven
> 
> ...


----------



## Arrau1233 (Jun 12, 2020)

MarkW said:


> Each of the Ritual Dances in The Midsummer Marriage


Yes



> has ta-Dahs near the end to emphasize its upcoming conclusion.


No

blablablablablabla


----------



## Arrau1233 (Jun 12, 2020)

Sorry, I just couldn't quote two times, it said it needed moderator approval


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The ending of The Beatles' Sgt. Pepper is a big "tah-dahhh."

One example of an _opening_ tah-dah is the 20th Century Fox fanfare.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Duncan said:


> Pretty cool, eh?
> 
> Just hover your mouse over each image - you don't have to click anything - and you can "Ta-Da" to your heart's content -
> 
> https://www.pond5.com/sound-effects/1/ta-da.html


Maybe after computer technology improves after about 30 years, this will be 'pretty cool.'


----------

